
World's Largest Bitcoin Exchange Out $10 Million - eplanit
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/09/mt-gox/?_escaped_fragment_=#!
======
simias
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392666)

